# Suche Gästepass



## exi88 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

da es ja momentan einen riesen Hype um Diablo 3 gibt, bin ich natürlich auch sehr interessiert daran, auch selbst das Spiel mal "antesten" zu können.

Da ich die Vorgänger nicht wirklich gespielt habe, möchte ich nicht gleich das Geld für die Vollversion ausgeben.

Daher würde ich es super finden, wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass übrig hat und mir diesen überlassen könnte.

Sollte ich mir dann dadurch selbst Diablo 3 kaufen, könnte ich mich auch wieder hier mit meinen eigenen Gästepässen dann revanchieren.


Viele Grüße
exi88


----------

